

Health Care Site Rushing to Make Fixes by Sunday - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/30/us/politics/health-care-site-rushing-to-make-fixes-by-sunday.html?hp&_r=0&pagewanted=all

======
davesque
Pretty classic software drama.

